# When do I stop reapplying Tenacity?



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I've been spot spraying some grassy weeds in my yard with Tenacity. Some sections I've only hit once, and others have received a repeat spot spray at 12 days. It seems to be working as the grassy weeds are turning white. I do have some bleaching on the surrounding grass, but nothing too horrible.

My question is......when do I stop the followup Tenacity applications? Is it after 2 applications or do I keep spot applying every 2-3 weeks until the weeds are brown and crispy?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Think it depends on what you're trying to kill. The label should tell you whether it needs 2 or 3 applications.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

A good time to stop spraying Tenacity is after you switch over to Pylex. :lol:  :mrgreen: :laugh:


----------



## glenmonte (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't have as much experience with Tenacity- a regular three way (2,4 D, etc) usually worked pretty well for me, but this year, I wanted to get some bentgrass taken care of. I did find Tenacity took a couple of weeks to see results, and needed a reapplication, except I used A LOT less during the reapplication, so it must have worked pretty well the first time.

Along this topic- I left it mixed in the tank. Is there a life once mixed?


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

Newbie here, since Tenacity is the topic... why should I use it and why do you love it?


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> A good time to stop spraying Tenacity is after you switch over to Pylex. :lol:  :mrgreen: :laugh:


 :lol: I'd love to try it, but the cost is a factor. It's actually not horribly expensive when you look at it on a per square foot basis. But the initial buy in is very steep.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

steensn said:


> Newbie here, since Tenacity is the topic... why should I use it and why do you love it?


Tenacity allows you to seed while also preventing weeds. Your grass seed will germinate and the weeds will come up and die. I used it this spring to seed a section and it did a great job letting the grass get a head start without the weed pressure.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

steensn said:


> Newbie here, since Tenacity is the topic... why should I use it and why do you love it?


I still consider myself a newbie, but here are my two cents.

I initially used Tenacity as a pre-emergent herbicide at seed down. I can tell you that it worked as advertised, as I had significantly less weed pressure in the areas that it was applied as compared to the areas that I missed.

Now I am using it as a post-emergent on some grassy weeds. It appears to be working, but the verdict is still out. I know some people have reported so-so success with Tenacity as a post-emergent. As gene_stl wrote, there are other options out there for post-emergent. But I have the Tenacity already bought and paid for from the initial seeding, so I'm trying that route first.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

HomerGuy said:


> Now I am using it as a post-emergent on some grassy weeds. It appears to be working, but the verdict is still out.


Which grassy weed? It is a good product, but most grassy weeds need round up.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

g-man said:


> HomerGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am using it as a post-emergent on some grassy weeds. It appears to be working, but the verdict is still out.
> ...


@g-man I haven't tried to identify the weed to be honest. Glypho is my next step if the Tenacity doesn't work, and I'll hand paint that on.

I first put Tenacity down 19 days ago, with a repeat spot spray 14 days after. It seems to be working, as some of the the weeds have gone from white to shriveled and brown. But its still to early to declare a winner.


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

I did 3 biweekly apps at .5 tsp/k because I have a little Triv problem. Only reason I stopped is because I feared I was stressing the lawn a little too much with summer heat approaching.

I had more Triv than I thought, then got hit with a major seed flush for some reason, so the yard did look like garbage for a little bit. It looks like maybe I got the Triv as its nice and crispy...but I know all to well about what lies underneath. I guess we'll see next spring.

Lawn is starting to recover thanks to RGS/Humic and a Milo app. I also skipped my most recent PGR application.


----------

